# Schwinn head badge book news, I can finally tell you the name, It's copyrighted.



## barneyguey

Howdy folks! I read through the proof of the book over the last several days and made a few changes. Now I have an appointment on Wednesday @ 2:00 with the printing company. After that, it'll be about a week & half. It's copyrighted and registered now, so now I can tell you the name of the book. I've been wanting to show it to you guys in a bad way. Check it out!

87 books are spoken for already, now there's only 13 left. Do to the cost, and not knowing if people would buy them or not, I decide to start off with a hundred books. Looks like I'll be back at the printers sooner than I thought! Unfortunately, I had to bump the price up $3.00. Sorry about that. The books are 8.5 x 11, 311 pages, 211 of which are color photos and will cost $43.00 each.

Copyright © 2019 by Barry E. Gray

All rights reserved. This book or any portion thereof may not be reproduced or used in any manner whatsoever without the express written permission of the publisher except for the use of brief quotations in a book review or scholarly journal.




                                                                                                                Gray's Field Guide to Schwinn Head badges


----------



## barneyguey

I'll also have these stickers for sale. They're made the same size as a real badge. Barry

Copyright © 2019 by Barry E. Gray

All rights reserved. This book or any portion thereof may not be reproduced or used in any manner whatsoever without the express written permission of the publisher except for the use of brief quotations in a book review or scholarly journal.



Gray’s Field Guide to Schwinn Head Badges


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Great title!!


----------



## barneyguey

SJ_BIKER said:


> Great title!!



My friend bricycle came up with the name. I asked fellow cabe members for suggestions on a name for the book, and that's what bricycle came up with. I loved it! 
Thanks bricycle!


----------



## catfish

Very nice ! Love the badge!!!


----------



## barneyguey

catfish said:


> Very nice ! Love the badge!!!



Thank you catfish, I really appreciate that. Barry


----------



## Krakatoa

Hat's off to you Barry great job!


----------



## catfish

barnyguey said:


> Thank you catfish, I really appreciate that. Barry




I hope you made up some promo badges to go with the book!


----------



## bricycle

barnyguey said:


> My friend bricycle came up with the name. I asked fellow cabe members for suggestions on a name for the book, and that's what bricycle came up with. I loved it!
> Thanks bricycle!



You are most welcome! did someone do a actual badge like that or is that just photoshop??


----------



## barneyguey

bricycle said:


> You are most welcome! did someone do a actual badge like that os is that just photoshop??



That's a real badge. A friend of mine made it from brass and then gave it the aged look.


----------



## catfish

barnyguey said:


> That's a real badge. A friend of mine made it from brass and then gave it the aged look.




Have them made up!


----------



## barneyguey

I'm going to when I come up with the money. Also, my father worked for an outfit the did stuff like that. I'm thinking about trying it myself. Barry


----------



## bricycle

Xavier used to do these inexpensively... can't remember his avatar name tho...


----------



## catfish

Jones and Sons


----------



## bricycle

link not wkg ED


----------



## barneyguey

Tracy used his silk screening outfit to print the design on brass. Then he acid etched it. I don't know how much it cost? Barry


----------



## catfish

bricycle said:


> link not wkg ED




Sorry. Not a link. Just the name.


----------



## Two Wheeler

barnyguey said:


> Howdy folks! I read through the proof of the book over the last several days and made a few changes. Now I have an appointment on Wednesday @ 2:00 with the printing company. After that, it'll be about a week & half. It's copyrighted and registered now, so now I can tell you the name of the book. I've been wanting to show it to you guys in a bad way. Check it out!
> 
> 82 books are spoken for already, now there's only 18 left. Do to the cost, and not knowing if people would buy them or not, I decide to start off with a hundred books. Looks like I'll be back at the printers sooner than I thought! Unfortunately, I had to bump the price up $3.00. Sorry about that.
> 
> Copyright © 2019 by Barry E. Gray
> 
> All rights reserved. This book or any portion thereof may not be reproduced or used in any manner whatsoever without the express written permission of the publisher except for the use of brief quotations in a book review or scholarly journal.
> View attachment 1013175
> Gray's Field Guide to Schwinn Head badges



Great Title, Barry! When are you going to start taking purchase orders? What is the final cost?


----------



## barneyguey

Dan Shabel said:


> Great Title, Barry! When are you going to start taking purchase orders? What is the final cost?



As soon as the books are in my hands. I'm always worried something will happen. Thanks, Barry


----------



## Artweld

barnyguey said:


> As soon as the books are in my hands. I'm always worried something will happen. Thanks, Barry



I'm hoping that you still have one reserved for me.. 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

Artweld said:


> I'm hoping that you still have one reserved for me..
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Yes sir, you're on the list. Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## OhioJones

Congratulations. Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## barneyguey

OhioJones said:


> Congratulations. Look forward to seeing it.



Thank you!


----------



## barneyguey

OhioJones said:


> Congratulations. Look forward to seeing it.



Did you ask for a book?


----------



## Two Wheeler

barnyguey said:


> I'll also have these stickers for sale. They're made the same size as a real badge. Barry
> 
> Copyright © 2019 by Barry E. Gray
> 
> All rights reserved. This book or any portion thereof may not be reproduced or used in any manner whatsoever without the express written permission of the publisher except for the use of brief quotations in a book review or scholarly journal.
> View attachment 1013178
> Gray’s Field Guide to Schwinn Head Badges



Barry,
  Put me down for one of these decals also. 
Dan


----------



## barneyguey

Dan Shabel said:


> Barry,
> Put me down for one of these decals also.
> Dan



You're already on the list. Thanks Dan, I appreciate it. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Thank you very much REC and Shawn Michael. Barry

13 books left from the first printing.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Hey Barry,,, put me down for a. Decal as well. 

So final cost is $ 43.00.  Make sure to sign mine!!


----------



## barneyguey

Schwinn lover said:


> Hey Barry,,, put me down for a. Decal as well.
> 
> So final cost is $ 43.00.  Make sure to sign mine!!



You got it, thank you very much. Barry


----------



## cyclingday

I’d just like to say, congratulations Barry, for getting your book across the finish line.
And I also want to say, way to go guys, for stepping up and supporting Barry’s efforts by selling out the 1st run in such short order.
I’m sure, there were some sleepless nights thinking about how, and why, and if, such an endeavor was even possible.
We’ve always said, that somebody should to a high quality coffee table type book of this type.
Well, Barry Gray did it!
Right on man!


----------



## barneyguey

Thank you sir! That's nice of you to say. It's been a labor of love. I don't think I could have done it if I didn't love Schwinn Bicycles so much, almost gave up several times. I had to get a cell phone, a computer, buy Office, and some photo editing programs and learn how to use them. It was hard pound this stuff in to my head, I was still stuck in the 80's. Almost like science fiction to me. Ha Ha Ha


I think there will be at least 3 books. The second one is 340 right now. I have to edit it down though. Barry


----------



## BFGforme

That's so rad Barry! Put me down for a sticker and a badge to go with the book also! I'd like mine signed also! Great job my friend! Can't wait to see if anything of mine made it in! Dave


----------



## OhioJones

barnyguey said:


> Did you ask for a book?



I didn't but I do want to purchase one. And whatever other goodies are made to support you.


----------



## barneyguey

OhioJones said:


> I didn't but I do want to purchase one. And whatever other goodies are made to support you.



That's great! I appreciate that. Thank you. Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

BFGforme said:


> That's so rad Barry! Put me down for a sticker and a badge to go with the book also! I'd like mine signed also! Great job my friend! Can't wait to see if anything of mine made it in! Dave[/QUOThank you! Sorry, I don't have any badges, just stickers. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

As planned, I met with Russel at Gray Dog Press on Wednesday. Everything went well and Russel said the books should be ready a week from today. Yahoo! Cool! Right on Man! Awesome!, or any other word that fits the bill. I'm just a tad bit excited. 

13 of 100 books left from the first run.


----------



## Two Wheeler

barnyguey said:


> As planned, I met with Russel at Gray Dog Press on Wednesday. Everything went well and Russel said the books should be ready a week from today. Yahoo! Cool! Right on Man! Awesome!, or any other word that fits the bill. I'm just a tad bit excited.
> 
> 13 of 100 books left from the first run.



Where can we send our money??? What is the price including shipping?


----------



## barneyguey

Dan Shabel said:


> Where can we send our money??? What is the price including shipping?



$43.00 for the book. I priced the shipping to New York, it was $4.23. People closer to me in Idaho will be cheaper of course. The packaging is about $1.83 each. That would make the total $49.06. Thanks Dan, Barry


----------



## barneyguey

I'm down to 12 books, thank you very much Scott. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

11 books left, thank you very much Howard. Barry


----------



## catfish

Nice! Are you going to sign them before you mail them out? I want one of mine signed.


----------



## barneyguey

catfish said:


> Nice! Are you going to sign them before you mail them out? I want one of mine signed.



Yes sir, mostly everyone has asked me to do so.  Barry


----------



## catfish

barnyguey said:


> Yes sir, mostly everyone has asked me to do so.  Barry




Cool!


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## PJ Fitz

barnyguey said:


> Howdy folks! I read through the proof of the book over the last several days and made a few changes. Now I have an appointment on Wednesday @ 2:00 with the printing company. After that, it'll be about a week & half. It's copyrighted and registered now, so now I can tell you the name of the book. I've been wanting to show it to you guys in a bad way. Check it out!
> 
> 87 books are spoken for already, now there's only 13 left. Do to the cost, and not knowing if people would buy them or not, I decide to start off with a hundred books. Looks like I'll be back at the printers sooner than I thought! Unfortunately, I had to bump the price up $3.00. Sorry about that. The books are 8.5 x 11, 311 pages, 211 of which are color photos and will cost $43.00 each.
> 
> Copyright © 2019 by Barry E. Gray
> 
> All rights reserved. This book or any portion thereof may not be reproduced or used in any manner whatsoever without the express written permission of the publisher except for the use of brief quotations in a book review or scholarly journal.
> View attachment 1013175
> Gray's Field Guide to Schwinn Head badges




If they aren't all spoken for I'd like to purchase a copy of your book. How do I do that?
If they aren't all spoken for I'd like to purchase a copy of your book. How to I do that?


----------



## barneyguey

Hello Patrick, I'll be taking payment after I get the books at the end of the week. I'll put you on the list of folks that want one. Thank you very much Patrick. Barry

9 books left


----------



## catfish

Cool!


----------



## barneyguey

92 books are spoken for now, 8 are left. Thanks Kim! Barry


----------



## barneyguey

I checked with the printing company today. They told me there was a hang up getting the paper (just got it yesterday), something about the schools using the same paper for year books? Sorry about that guys. Hurry up and wait. UGH!


----------



## catfish

barnyguey said:


> I checked with the printing company today. They told me there was a hang up getting the paper (just got it yesterday), something about the schools using the same paper for year books? Sorry about that guys. Hurry up and wait. UGH!




No worries.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

barnyguey said:


> Howdy folks! I read through the proof of the book over the last several days and made a few changes. Now I have an appointment on Wednesday @ 2:00 with the printing company. After that, it'll be about a week & half. It's copyrighted and registered now, so now I can tell you the name of the book. I've been wanting to show it to you guys in a bad way. Check it out!
> 
> 87 books are spoken for already, now there's only 13 left. Do to the cost, and not knowing if people would buy them or not, I decide to start off with a hundred books. Looks like I'll be back at the printers sooner than I thought! Unfortunately, I had to bump the price up $3.00. Sorry about that. The books are 8.5 x 11, 311 pages, 211 of which are color photos and will cost $43.00 each.
> 
> Copyright © 2019 by Barry E. Gray
> 
> All rights reserved. This book or any portion thereof may not be reproduced or used in any manner whatsoever without the express written permission of the publisher except for the use of brief quotations in a book review or scholarly journal.
> View attachment 1013175
> Gray's Field Guide to Schwinn Head badges



GREAT COMBO BADGE!
HOW ABOUT POSTING A COUPLE OF PAGES?


----------



## barneyguey

WES PINCHOT said:


> GREAT COMBO BADGE!
> HOW ABOUT POSTING A COUPLE OF PAGES?



Thanks!   Here's a couple pages, but the formatting was and is all screwed up after loading it onto the Cabe? Wrong font, wrong size font, badges to close together, etc. I don't know whay the Cabe made the letters blue either?

*Federated Department Stores
                                                                                                                                     Federated members were located in many different cities across the world*

*Badges used by Abraham & Straus, Bloomingdales, Boston Store and Lazarus. All members of Federated Department Stores.*




 

 

 



*The obituary below tells how Federated Department Stores came about.*

Fred Lazarus, Jr. was born on October 29th 1884 in Columbus Ohio, and died May 27th 1973 in Cincinnati Ohio. He was a American merchandiser who parlayed his family’s small but successful department store into a $1.3 billion holding company known as Federated Department Stores.

At age 10 Lazarus began selling in his family’s department store, F. & R. Lazarus, in Columbus, Ohio. At 18 he left Ohio State University to work full time. The store operated on the belief that the customer had to be happy, and, as a result, business prospered.

In 1921, Lazarus suggested to a merchant's group (the Retail Research Association) that all its members keep their books the same way in order to share profit and sales information. The idea was accepted. The group formed the Associated Merchandising Corporation.

In 1930 Lazarus joined forces with the owners of William Filene’s Sons in Boston, Abraham & Straus in Brooklyn, and finally with the owners of Bloomingdale’s in Manhattan and formed Federated Department Stores. Lazarus took the leadership of Federated in 1945 at the age of 61 and developed it into a huge corporation before turning control over to his son Ralph in 1966. By that time the company had some 200 stores nationwide.


Federated Department Store members


​If you will notice Boston Store (Majestic badge), Bloomingdale’s (Lexington badge), Lazarus (Air-liner badge) and Abraham & Straus (Flash badge) are all listed in the advertisement above. I don’t know if the other stores listed had their own badge or not. They most likely did.


----------



## Phattiremike

Barry

I'm happy to hear you finally got your book to the printer. I should be down for a copy,  please sign and include the sticker.  If you ever make a run of the badge I'd like one please.

Congratulations - Mike


----------



## CafeCruiser

I want a book too. Would you sign it please? I also want a decal, a badge if possible when they are done. Thanks.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

BARRY, ARE THE BADGES FULL COLOR LIKE YOU POSTED?
IF SO, I WOULD LIKE A BOOK.
AUTOGRAPHED, ETC
LOVE THAT FIRST COMBO PIC YOU POSTED!


----------



## barneyguey

Phattiremike said:


> Barry
> 
> I'm happy to hear you finally got your book to the printer. I should be down for a copy,  please sign and include the sticker.  If you ever make a run of the badge I'd like one please.
> 
> Congratulations - Mike



You got it! Thanks, I appreciate it. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Kleber said:


> I want a book too. Would you sign it please? I also want a decal, a badge if possible when they are done. Thanks.



Ok, I'll add you to the list. Thank you. Barry


----------



## catfish

Decals!!! I need some!!!! And a badge.


----------



## barneyguey

WES PINCHOT said:


> BARRY, ARE THE BADGES FULL COLOR LIKE YOU POSTED?
> IF SO, I WOULD LIKE A BOOK.
> AUTOGRAPHED, ETC
> LOVE THAT FIRST COMBO PIC YOU POSTED!



Thanks Wes! Yes, all the badges are color photos and shown their actual size. 211 pages of color photos. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

5 books left, Thank you guys. Barry


----------



## WES PINCHOT

barnyguey said:


> Thanks Wes! Yes, all the badges are color photos and shown their actual size. 211 pages of color photos. Barry



DID I MAKE THE BUYERS LIST?


----------



## Two Wheeler

catfish said:


> Nice! Are you going to sign them before you mail them out? I want one of mine signed.



Barry,
  I of course would like you to sign my copy also. Do you have a bike picked out to put one of your headbadges on? Let me know when I can send my payment. 
Dan


----------



## barneyguey

Dan Shabel said:


> Barry,
> I of course would like you to sign my copy also. Do you have a bike picked out to put one of your headbadges on? Let me know when I can send my payment.
> Dan



You got it. I don't have badges made that are normal sized. My friend the one I have, but it's 4 1/2" tall.

I talked to Russel at the printing shop today, he said everything is printed and is now in the binding process. They're on schedule for being finished by Friday. Keep your fingers crossed. Barry


----------



## vincev

CONGRATS ! Good luck with the book !


----------



## barneyguey

vincev said:


> CONGRATS ! Good luck with the book !



Thanks man! 
I'm going to need to have more printed for the 1st Annual Oregon Classic/Antigue Bicycle Swap Meet near Portland September 14th. Maybe I can sell a few there? Barry


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

I can hardly wait to see your work all in one place!


----------



## Cooper S.

Are there any left?


----------



## cyclingday

By that little sample from Lazarus/Federated Group, it looks like it’s going to be everything I was hoping it would be.
Thank You, Barry!


----------



## barneyguey

Cooper S. said:


> Are there any left?



Yes, there are 5 books left. Barry


----------



## Cooper S.

barnyguey said:


> Yes, there are 5 books left. Would you like me to mark you down for one. Barry



Yes please, and a sticker too. I hope the info about mead made it into the book


----------



## barneyguey

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I can hardly wait to see your work all in one place!



Thanx, I'm really looking forward to it myself.


----------



## barneyguey

Cooper S. said:


> Yes please, and a sticker too. I hope the info about mead made it into the book



Ha Ha Ha 
You were already on the list for a book, but not a sticker. I'll put you down for one  them. Thanks man. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I can hardly wait to see your work all in one place!



I didn't have you on the list for some reason? I just added you. Barry

2 books left


----------



## Goldenrod

I will take one.


----------



## barneyguey

Goldenrod said:


> I will take one.



You got it. I'll mark you down. I should have them on Friday. I'll let you know. Thanks, Barry

2 books left


----------



## barneyguey

WES PINCHOT said:


> DID I MAKE THE BUYERS LIST?



Yes you did, and thank you very much. Barry


----------



## WES PINCHOT

THANKS BARRY,
HOW DO YOU WANT TO COLLECT PAYMENT?


----------



## barneyguey

WES PINCHOT said:


> THANKS BARRY,
> HOW DO YOU WANT TO COLLECT PAYMENT?



You bet Wes. Paypal, money order or check will be fine. I'll let you know when I get the books and then you can pay. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Yahoo!
I'm headed down to pick up the books!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Spread those babies out and take a group photo


----------



## aasmitty757

markivpedalpusher said:


> Spread those babies out and take a group photo




That would be awesome !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle

WES PINCHOT said:


> THANKS BARRY,
> HOW DO YOU WANT TO COLLECT PAYMENT?



via his two henchmen...


----------



## catfish

Great Idea!!!


----------



## ZE52414

Barry if you have anymore and I’m not on the list I would most definitely like to have one!  Along with a sticker, badge and lastly the autograph. 

Thank you 
Zach


----------



## barneyguey

markivpedalpusher said:


> Spread those babies out and take a group photo



After I replace the copper pipe that's leaking on the top of my hot water heater, I'll do that. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

ZE52414 said:


> Barry if you have anymore and I’m not on the list I would most definitely like to have one! Along with a sticker, badge and lastly the autograph.
> 
> Thank you
> Zach



There are two books left, but I think you're already on the list. I'll check and get back to you.

I'm going to send a private message to each person one at a time and then take payment so I don't get too overwhelmed trying to keep track of who is who. Thanks, Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

ZE52414 said:


> Barry if you have anymore and I’m not on the list I would most definitely like to have one!  Along with a sticker, badge and lastly the autograph.
> 
> Thank you
> Zach



I just added you to the list for a book and a sticker. I don't have badges yet. Thanks man! Barry


----------



## ZE52414

barnyguey said:


> I just added you to the list for a book and a sticker. I don't have badges yet. Thanks man! Barry



Just in time. Thanks Barry.


----------



## barneyguey

One book left


----------



## barneyguey

ZE52414 said:


> Just in time. Thanks Barry.



You bet! Have great night. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

I drive a little 1986 Ford Ranger. When I went to town earlier I could only fit three of the eight boxes in my pickup cab, it was raining so I couldn't put them in the bed. Then I drove over to my wife's work and got her F150 crew cab and picked up the other five boxes. I can't photograph the books in her truck until she comes home from work and grocery shopping.

Here's 35 of the 37 I picked up. Not a very good photo. They're stacked 2 high with a couple stacks that are three high. Barry


----------



## ZE52414

barnyguey said:


> I drive a little 1986 Ford Ranger. When I went to town earlier I could only fit three of the eight boxes in my pickup cab, it was raining so I couldn't put them in the bed. Then I drove over to my wife's work and got her F150 crew cab and picked up the other five boxes. I can't photograph the books in her truck until she comes home from work and grocery shopping.
> 
> Here's 35 of the 37 I picked up. Not a very good photo. They're stacked 2 high with a couple stacks that are three high. Barry
> 
> 
> View attachment 1021922



Very nice Barry!


----------



## phantomVW

Barry, I’m on the list for 2 books already but I take 2 stickers also. Keep me informed when you need the funds.  Thanks..


----------



## barneyguey

phantomVW said:


> Barry, I’m on the list for 2 books already but I take 2 stickers also. Keep me informed when you need the funds.  Thanks..



I just put you down for two stickers. Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey

I better not promise any more stickers for now. 42 are spoken for, I need to see how many more I have. 

I need help again.

 My friend Pete sent me a number stamp so I could stamp his book, I then assigned everyone numbers. 

1. Does every one want me to number stamp their book?

2. Should I stamp it on the copyright page, or by my signature?

3. Do you want me to wright down the date also?


----------



## barneyguey

I was going to post these in the for sale section when I got them, but folks have already spoken for 99 books.


----------



## phantomVW

Stamp mine.


----------



## Maskadeo

Yes. Stamp mine #1. Thanks


----------



## phantomVW

phantomVW said:


> Stamp mine.



#2and#3


----------



## barneyguey

Other folks already have those numbers. I assigned a number to each person as they asked for a book.


All the books are gone. Thank you very much everybody! Barry


----------



## Maskadeo

Well, then stamp mine #7 or lucky #69


----------



## aasmitty757

Maskadeo said:


> Well, then stamp mine #7 or lucky #69




Since they are all sold, Barry already has everyone a number assigned to you when you spoke for one. You can’t pick the number you want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

aasmitty757 said:


> Since they are all sold, Barry already has everyone a number assigned to you when you spoke for one. You can’t pick the number you want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Truer words were never spoken


----------



## GTs58

And now, let the fun begin!!  




Hope you don't go fugginnuts with the distribution!


----------



## barneyguey

GTs58 said:


> And now, let the fun begin!!  View attachment 1021961
> 
> Hope you don't go fugginnuts with the distribution!   View attachment 1021960



I hope folks like it


----------



## barneyguey

I counted the stickers, I can sell 30 more. Barry


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I’ll take a signature and number stamp - the group shot - history in the making ! 

A big congrats and job well done. No one will ever know the hours you’ve  poured into this project.


----------



## Artweld

barnyguey said:


> I counted the stickers, I can sell 30 more. Barry



Stamp next to your signature would be awesome for me. Thank you 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

markivpedalpusher said:


> I’ll take a signature and number stamp - the group shot - history in the making !
> 
> A big congrats and job well done. No one will ever know the hours you’ve  poured into this project.



Thanks man!


----------



## barneyguey

It's settled then, I'll number stamp them next to my signature. Thanks guys!


----------



## GTs58

What number am I on the list? The number 13 on my copy would be great! I'll even bribe you with 5 bucks extra!


----------



## barneyguey

GTs58 said:


> What number am I on the list? The number 13 on my copy would be great! I'll even bribe you with 5 bucks extra!



Ha Ha ha
By coincident, your number 58.


----------



## GTs58

barnyguey said:


> Ha Ha ha
> By coincident, your number 58.




WOW! That worked out even better! Thanks Barry


----------



## barneyguey

GTs58 said:


> WOW! That worked out even better! Thanks Barry



You bet! I was surprised when I looked it up. I think it's pretty cool. Barry


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I'm sure this goes without saying but I'm gonna say it anyway and un-solicited by anyone.
*1. I want to encourage everyone buying a book from Barry to pay timely when Barry contacts you. I can imagine juggling 100 orders is not easy.
2. Make sure you include your shipping information. *


----------



## Freqman1

Mailing 20 calendars was a PITA for me I don’t even want to think about this! Barry please email me and let me know how to send payment-my PM is turned off. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey

Fellow Caber "bike" asked for some samples of the photos in the book. I thought I'd show them to everybody. I have a cheap cell phone, so you'll have to excuse the crappy photos I just took. Barry


----------



## Freqman1

Can't wait to digest this one! Sure hate it for those that missed out. V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT

LOOKING GREAT!
WES


----------



## Two Wheeler

barnyguey said:


> I better not promise any more stickers for now. 42 are spoken for, I need to see how many more I have.
> 
> I need help again.
> 
> My friend Pete sent me a number stamp so I could stamp his book, I then assigned everyone numbers.
> 
> 1. Does every one want me to number stamp their book?
> 
> 2. Should I stamp it on the copyright page, or by my signature?
> 
> 3. Do you want me to wright down the date also?



1. Yes
2. It's up to you
3. Yes


----------



## barneyguey

Hello everyone. I found a problem with books today. They don't lay flat on the table. I went back down to the printing outfit and showed it to them. Russel kept one box of books and said he was going to laminate the books to a piece of cardboard. I don't know if it will work or not? I want to know what you guys think.

I already mailed 5 books and was going to mail another 15 today. Now I don't know if I should? Here's a photo. 
Do you guys want them like this, or should I hold off and see what the printing outfit decides to do?


----------



## Freqman1

Go ahead and send mine. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Not a big deal to me.


----------



## Artweld

barnyguey said:


> Hello everyone. I found a problem with books today. They don't lay flat on the table. I went back down to the printing outfit and showed it to them. Russel kept one box of books and said he was going to laminate the books to a piece of cardboard. I don't know if it will work or not? I want to know what you guys think.
> 
> I already mailed 5 books and was going to mail another 15 today. Now I don't know if I should? Here's a photo.
> Do you guys want them like this, or should I hold off and see what the printing outfit decides to do?
> View attachment 1024150



Send me payment info I'll take it. No worries 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## REC

Barry, I fine with that as is. Please send me the payment info to get you handled
Roland E Culberson
REC


----------



## barneyguey

REC said:


> Barry, I fine with that as is. Please send me the payment info to get you handled
> Roland E Culberson
> REC



I'm working my way down the list. I've mailed 19 books so far. If I do to many at once I'll get confused and sign the wrong book for the wrong person. Thank you. Barry


----------



## cyclingday

Mine’s going to get all dogeared from years of intensive study, so the more flexible the better.
I’ll just buy another one, if it gets so tattered that I can’t read it anymore.
But, I appreciate your concern, Barry.
I’ll take mine just the way it is.
Thank you!

Marty


----------



## mr.cycleplane

cyclingday said:


> Mine’s going to get all dogeared from years of intensive study, so the more flexible the better.
> I’ll just buy another one, if it gets so tattered that I can’t read it anymore.
> But, I appreciate your concern, Barry.
> I’ll take mine just the way it is.
> Thank you!
> 
> Marty



 my sentiments exactly...   thanks for concern though-what a stand up guy!


----------



## barneyguey

cyclingday said:


> Mine’s going to get all dogeared from years of intensive study, so the more flexible the better.
> I’ll just buy another one, if it gets so tattered that I can’t read it anymore.
> But, I appreciate your concern, Barry.
> I’ll take mine just the way it is.
> Thank you!
> 
> Marty



Sounds great, that's kind of what everyone is saying. So I mailed 12 more books today. Thanks guys!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

This is a common thing with paper backs. Mine will be squeezed in with other schwinn books so no worries on my end. Looks good...love the layout.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Ps this book should spark some extra joy amongst the schwinn crowd.


----------



## barneyguey

SJ_BIKER said:


> This is a common thing with paper backs. Mine will be squeezed in with other schwinn books so no worries on my end. Looks good...love the layout.



Thanks man! Barry


----------



## barneyguey

SJ_BIKER said:


> Ps this book should spark some extra joy amongst the schwinn crowd.



I hope so, I know I like looking at glossy color photos of badges and bikes. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## raidingclosets

I’ll take it the way it is...I too appreciate your concern and attention to detail but looks totally acceptable to me. Please send me the payment info when you get down to me on the list


----------



## barneyguey

raidingclosets said:


> I’ll take it the way it is...I too appreciate your concern and attention to detail but looks totally acceptable to me. Please send me the payment info when you get down to me on the list



I'm on 54, your number 70. I'm getting there faster than I thought. I'm mailing them in the order people pay, so it depends on how fast the people ahead of you pay.  Thanks, Barry


----------



## dfa242

What they all said - mine'll be fine as it is.


----------



## barneyguey

I've mailed off 29 books now, I have 4 packaged up and I'm waiting to hear back from 13 people. Thank you very much everyone! Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Howdy folks! Someone paid me for a book, but I don't know who it is? The payment came from Rusty Bicycle Shop. Let me know who you are and I'll mail your book. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

I've shipped 46 books so far, have 4 packaged up and I'm waiting on 19 requests for payment. Thanks  you very much folks! Barry


----------



## Freqman1

barnyguey said:


> I've shipped 46 books so far, have 2 packaged up and I'm waiting on 22 requests for payment. Thanks  you very much folks! Barry



I really hope that everyone that said they wanted one is as good as their word. I'm anxiously awaiting my copy and hope you are already on Volume II which you can put me down for a copy now. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey

Freqman1 said:


> I really hope that everyone that said they wanted one is as good as their word. I'm anxiously awaiting my copy and hope you are already on Volume II which you can put me down for a copy now. V/r Shawn



I have Volume 2 put together already, I just need to edit it. Barry


----------



## onecatahula

Sign me up for Volume 2 !!
Pete


----------



## catfish

Yea. I'll need two copies of Vol 2.


----------



## CWCMAN

Berry,
since my copy is in the mail, I am happy regardless. 

Please put me on the list for Vol. 2

I just rejoined this thread, so I'm probably to late for a sticker


----------



## CWCMAN

Freqman1 said:


> I really hope that everyone that said they wanted one is as good as their word.




If not, they should be banned for life 

No word = No honor in my book.


----------



## Old Iron Bob

Barry, Sign me up for volume two.Saw the photos of volume one. Looks good. Thank you, Bob


----------



## Artweld

barnyguey said:


> I have Volume 2 put together already, I just need to edit it. Barry



Volume 2 sounds good for my bicycle collection of library books put me down again [emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

Old Iron Bob said:


> Barry, Sign me up for volume two.Saw the photos of volume one. Looks good. Thank you, Bob



You got it! Thanks Bob. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Per request, I'll be having stickers made of the head badge on the cover of the book. Thanks, Barry


----------



## ZE52414

Sign me up for volume 2 as well. Thanks Barry!


----------



## Maskadeo

Color pictures? I love it already!!!!


----------



## barneyguey

Here's where we stand folks,

I shipped off another 12 books today, that makes it 58 shipped so far. There are 17 requests for payment outstanding, 7 local people buying a book, 6 checks in the mail, 2 people on vacation, 5 books for me & 6 bicycle shops buying a book. 

By this count, I think I might have 1 extra book for sale. Thank you Barry


----------



## catfish

barnyguey said:


> Here's where we stand folks,
> 
> I shipped off another 12 books today, that makes it 58 shipped so far. There are 17 requests for payment outstanding, 7 local people buying a book, 6 checks in the mail, 2 people on vacation, 5 books for me & 6 bicycle shops buying a book.
> 
> By this count, I think I might have 1 extra book for sale. Thank you Barry




I'll buy the last one if you have an extra. Let me know. Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## mr.cycleplane

I just got my copy (personalized and numbered-super cool!)and I can tell you its mind boggling! it is awesome! I think I expected to see a small pamphlet with a bunch of head plates side by side.....wait till you see this! pictures of bikes-advertisements-detail shots-color pictures up the wazoo! I haven't even gone through the whole book and I am blown away! what a fine piece of work-nice job barry! I love the 90degree turn so the book is longer side to side making it easier to open and see the pages fully. well thought out-beautiful photos-tons of information. if it looks like i'm off the cabe for a few days-its because I will be pawing through this book! congrats on a fantastic book barry!


----------



## barneyguey

catfish said:


> I'll buy the last one if you have an extra. Let me know. Thanks,  Catfish



Ok, I'll let you know. Thanks catfish! Barry


----------



## barneyguey

mr.cycleplane said:


> I just got my copy (personalized and numbered-super cool!)and I can tell you its mind boggling! it is awesome! I think I expected to see a small pamphlet with a bunch of head plates side by side.....wait till you see this! pictures of bikes-advertisements-detail shots-color pictures up the wazoo! I haven't even gone through the whole book and I am blown away! what a fine piece of work-nice job barry! I love the 90degree turn so the book is longer side to side making it easier to open and see the pages fully. well thought out-beautiful photos-tons of information. if it looks like i'm off the cabe for a few days-its because I will be pawing through this book! congrats on a fantastic book barry!



Wow! Thank you very much! That's super nice of you to say. Barry


----------



## catfish

barnyguey said:


> Ok, I'll let you know. Thanks catfish! Barry




And if I get it, I'll bump up my order for Vol #2 too three copies.


----------



## barneyguey

Ha Ha Ha
Thanks! Barry


----------



## catfish

Got my first two copies today. Amazing book! Nice work !


----------



## 38Bike

Sign me up for volume 2 as well. Thanks Barry!


----------



## sm2501

I received mine and have only thumbed through it, but all I can say at this is WOW!


----------



## schwinnderella

Got  mine today, more pages and color than I expected. Reserve a volume 2 for me.


----------



## barneyguey

Thanks Guys, I appreciate that. I'll do even better on Volume II


----------



## Artweld

barnyguey said:


> Thanks Guys, I appreciate that. I'll do even better on Volume II



All I'm saying is AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME its like finding that pot of GOLD at the end of the rainbow... Amazing job. Bike book of the decade thank you 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

So Cool .    So Informative .     I'll be reading for a while !


----------



## barneyguey

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> So Cool .    So Informative .     I'll be reading for a while !
> 
> View attachment 1027754



Thanks Curt! Barry


----------



## Freqman1

Got mine today--gonna be a long night! Thanks Barry. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey

Freqman1 said:


> Got mine today--gonna be a long night! Thanks Barry. V/r Shawn



I'm glad you like it. Thanks, Barry


----------



## Schwinn lover

Sign me up for 1 of volume 2 Barry.
Thanks, Roger


----------



## Phattiremike

I’m still waiting on mine to arrive and can’t wait!  Put me down for your volume #2 please.
Mike


----------



## WES PINCHOT

ANXIOUSLY WAITING!
WHEN THE MOISTER IN THE BOOK DRIES OUT
THE BOOK MAY LAY FLATTER.
IN ANY EVENT, NO PROBLEM!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Volume 2?? Looks like im gonna have two christmas gifts for myself this year!! Well done on the first volume.


----------



## Tim the Skid

great book . even cooler that it was authored by a CABE member. Thanks for all your hard work and efforts on this project Barry.


----------



## barneyguey

Tim the Skid said:


> great book . even cooler that it was authored by a CABE member. Thanks for all your hard work and efforts on this project Barry.



Thanks Tim! It makes me feel good knowing everyone likes it. Barry


----------



## kccomet

received my book yesterday, lots of color, info, pictures. I've been an avid reader all my life, but this is my first signed numbered book, very cool and a nice personal touch by you. having one of my bikes pictured in the book is a hoot. 50, 100 years from now someone will be reading you book, quite an accomplishment. will you be printing more of volume one, as I'm sure you can sell many more as the word gets out. goes with out saying put me down for volume 2.......congratulations on a job well done


----------



## barneyguey

Thank you very much I appreciate the compliment. Yes, I plan on having more printed after I pay back what owe. I charged everything! Ha Ha Ha


----------



## badbob

Got mine today! Awesomeness! Thank you Barry..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I've been trying to curb my enthusiasm and exercising patience waiting for my copy to arrive. You guys feedback is making me anxious!  Now I'm probably gonna tackle the poor guy walking to my house with a package in his hand....


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I've been trying to curb my enthusiasm and exercising patience waiting for my copy to arrive. You guys feedback is making me anxious!  Now I'm probably gonna tackle the poor guy walking to my house with a package in his hand....




     Do It !!!!!!!!      Tackle Him.......................It might be the only excitement He has today  !                 Unless He got chased by a Dog already .................


----------



## barneyguey

badbob said:


> Got mine today! Awesomeness! Thank you Barry..



Wow! Your going to make me blush!


----------



## barneyguey

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I've been trying to curb my enthusiasm and exercising patience waiting for my copy to arrive. You guys feedback is making me anxious!  Now I'm probably gonna tackle the poor guy walking to my house with a package in his hand....



Ha Ha Ha
 Make a video!


----------



## barneyguey

Krakatoa said:


> Hat's off to you Barry great job!



Never mind. Sorry, I forgot you already answered me.


----------



## barneyguey

Goldenrod said:


> I will take one.



Hey Ray, how are you? Did you still want a book? Thanks, Barry


----------



## pakman2

Good morning,
I received my copy late yesterday and started to read it. Fantastic book. The book has flattened after drying in the heat. Any serious Schwinn fan needs this book. Sign me up for vol. 2. Thanks for a great job done.
Paul


----------



## bricycle

Got mine!! Outstanding piece of work!


----------



## barneyguey

Thanks guys, glad you like them. Barry


----------



## Brutuskend

barnyguey said:


> Here's where we stand folks,
> 
> I shipped off another 12 books today, that makes it 58 shipped so far. There are 17 requests for payment outstanding, 7 local people buying a book, 6 checks in the mail, 2 people on vacation, 5 books for me & 6 bicycle shops buying a book.
> 
> By this count, I think I might have 1 extra book for sale. Thank you Barry



I think that's the one I got! 
Great book. Took mine into work so I could share. Hopefully people will wash thier hands before reading it! Love mine and will have to get vol. 2 as well.


----------



## barneyguey

Brutuskend said:


> I think that's the one I got!
> Great book. Took mine into work so I could share. Hopefully people will wash thier hands before reading it! Love mine and will have to get vol. 2 as well.



Thanks, I'm glad you got a book. If I have enough interest I'll have more books printed. I need to figure out how to market the book next. Barry


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I'm taking mine to the next Old Bikes Club Bluz Cruz! Should generate some interest...
Post on their facebook page, if you're on the facebook


----------



## barneyguey

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I'm taking mine to the next Old Bikes Club Bluz Cruz! Should generate some interest...
> Post on their facebook page, if you're on the facebook



 I'm not on Facebook, but if you want to post it, that would be greatly appreciated. 

If there is enough interest I'll have a whole bunch more of them printed. Thank you, Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Yeah, don't do facebook. Enjoy my privacy staying intact. If I could find anti-social networking, that would be cool! 

I'm sure the next OBC ride will start spreading the word around facebook.


----------



## barneyguey

Hey folks! I've had people ask if any stickers are left, so I decided to sell the ones I kept back for myself. I'm going to list them in the for sale section @ $3.00 each. Thanks guys! Barry


----------



## Brutuskend

barnyguey said:


> Thanks, I'm glad you got a book. If I have enough interest I'll have more books printed. I need to figure out how to market the book next. Barry



I might be able to sell a few through the shop


----------



## barneyguey

Brutuskend said:


> I might be able to sell a few through the shop



Ok, how many you want?


----------



## WES PINCHOT

HEY BARNEY!
JUST RECEIVED YOUR NEW BOOK TODAY!
FANTASTIC JOB! 

SO MUCH INFO, SPENT ALL AFTERNOON AND EVENING DIGESTING IT ALL.
I CAN BELIEVE IT TOOK YOU FOUR YEARS TO OBTAIN, ORGANIZE PUT IT ALTOGETHER.
A WEALTH OF INFO  FOR HEAD BADGE HISTORY PLUS BEAUTIFUL GRAPHICS.!

ANYONE WHO DID NOT GET ONE, PUT YOUR NAME ON THE LIST FOR
THE NEXT PRINTING.  YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS OUT.
LOOKING FORWARD TO VOLUME 2.
THANKS FOR ALL YOUR WORK.
WES


----------



## WES PINCHOT

DUPLICATE POSTING


----------



## barneyguey

WES PINCHOT said:


> HEY BARNEY!
> JUST RECEIVED YOUR NEW BOOK TODAY!
> FANTASTIC JOB!
> 
> SO MUCH INFO, SPENT ALL AFTERNOON AND EVENING DIGESTING IT ALL.
> I CAN BELIEVE IT TOOK YOU FOUR YEARS TO OBTAIN, ORGANIZE PUT IT ALTOGETHER.
> A WEALTH OF INFO  FOR HEAD BADGE HISTORY PLUS BEAUTIFUL GRAPHICS.!
> 
> ANYONE WHO DID NOT GET ONE, PUT YOUR NAME ON THE LIST FOR
> THE NEXT PRINTING.  YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS OUT.
> LOOKING FORWARD TO VOLUME 2.
> THANKS FOR ALL YOUR WORK.
> WES



Thanks Wes, kind of you to say. Barry


----------



## phantomVW

Received my two copies last week #23 & 24 , and gave one away as a present.    Great book! 
Thanks again


----------



## barneyguey

phantomVW said:


> Received my two copies last week #23 & 24 , and gave one away as a present.    Great book!
> Thanks again



Thank you so much! I never imagined there would be such a response. You guys sure know how to make a fellow feel good. Barry


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Brutuskend said:


> Hopefully people will wash their hands before reading it!




 THAT'S   FOR    SURE !!!!


----------



## barneyguey

Hello everyone, I finally gave up on 5 people. I don't think they wanted a book after all? I just listed them in the for sale section. Thank you, Barry


----------



## Freqman1

You should post their names so the rest of us know who isn't good on their word. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey

dogdart, Goldenrod and Sue12 are three of them. The other two have already been deleted and I don't remember their names. Barry


----------



## hoofhearted

Received my copy this past week.  The book is absolutely LOADED.

Although it may appear to be a ''Coffee Table'' book … a closer
inspection will reveal this perception to be far .. far from the truth.

The content is the evidence of the author doing some real research
into the backstory of more badges than I could ever imagine.

And the presentation of the badges themselves … is a study in com-
parison and contrast … bringing light to the historical development
of particular badges … and .. in many, many instances, demonstrating
the evolution of a particular badge design.

For eight straight days this past month of June, I skipped lunch at
McDonald's ... stuffing the unspent, fifty-dollar cashload into an
oversized paperclip ... then shipped the book payment to Barry.

Following that,  noticed a three-pound reduction in my weight ...
assisted a big-bosom lady with a Dutch accent in the produce
aisle at Kroger ... learned where inexpensive batteries for ''lit''
reading glasses can be purchased ... and heard a bell ring.

..... patric


----------



## barneyguey

hoofhearted said:


> Received my copy this past week.  The book is absolutely LOADED.
> 
> Although it may appear to be a ''Coffee Table'' book … a closer
> inspection will reveal this perception to be far .. far from the truth.
> 
> The content is the evidence of the author doing some real research
> into the backstory of more badges than I could ever imagine.
> 
> And the presentation of the badges themselves … is a study in com-
> parison and contrast … bringing light to the historical development
> of particular badges … and .. in many, many instances, demonstrating
> the evolution of a particular badge design.
> 
> For eight straight days this past month of June, I skipped lunch at
> McDonald's ... stuffing the unspent, fifty-dollar cashload into an
> oversized paperclip ... then shipped the book payment to Barry.
> 
> Following that,  noticed a three-pound reduction in my weight ...
> assisted a big-bosom lady with a Dutch accent in the produce
> aisle at Kroger ... learned where inexpensive batteries for ''lit''
> reading glasses can be purchased ... and heard a bell ring.
> 
> ..... patric



Ha ha Ha
Thanks Patric! That's very nice. Barry


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Just received 3 lbs. 3.20 oz. of AWESOMENESS!! #59 of 100 signed by the Author!!









A quick glance(gotta get a wheelset finished for a friend)has me very excited as it looks very thorough, well researched and formatted. Already have the word out to a couple OBC folks to get some more buzz going and hopefully force another, larger order to be placed for printing.

Thank you Barry!! I think my hopes of what this book could be have been met. (Probably exceeded!) Can't wait to dig in to see the fruits of your labor! This will have a place of prominence among other autographed, first edition books in my collection!


----------



## barneyguey

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Just received 3 lbs. 3.20 oz. of AWESOMENESS!! #59 of 100 signed by the Author!!
> View attachment 1030780
> 
> View attachment 1030781
> 
> A quick glance(gotta get a wheelset finished for a friend)has me very excited as it looks very thorough, well researched and formatted. Already have the word out to a couple OBC folks to get some more buzz going and hopefully force another, larger order to be placed for printing.
> 
> Thank you Barry!! I think my hopes of what this book could be have been met. (Probably exceeded!) Can't wait to dig in to see the fruits of your labor! This will have a place of prominence among other autographed, first edition books in my collection!



Thank you, kind of you to say. Barry

I'm meeting with the printing company tomorrow at 2:00 about having more books printed. 

I've also spent the last couple days setting up a website to sell the books from (very hard for me, but I'm getting there). I think I have it so the public can visit the site now? Give it a shot.

themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## cds2323

I received my copy today. Wow! What can I say? This book is very well done, by far the best bicycle book I've picked up in a very long time. I wasn't really sure what to expect, but this really blows me away. The book is very well presented and the quality of the printing is superb. I've got most of the books out there and this one rates near the top. I'm not even particularly a Schwinn guy nor do I care much about badge collecting. But this book transcends both with its presentation of history. I wish more of the books on classic bicycles were this well done. 

Fantastic job Barry! This book deserves further printing beyond the first one hundred. Looking forward to Volume 2. Maybe I'll have most of this digested by then


----------



## barneyguey

cds2323 said:


> I received my copy today. Wow! What can I say? This book is very well done, by far the best bicycle book I've picked up in a very long time. I wasn't really sure what to expect, but this really blows me away. The book is very well presented and the quality of the printing is superb. I've got most of the books out there and this one rates near the top. I'm not even particularly a Schwinn guy nor do I care much about badge collecting. But this book transcends both with its presentation of history. I wish more of the books on classic bicycles were this well done.
> 
> Fantastic job Barry! This book deserves further printing beyond the first one hundred. Looking forward to Volume 2. Maybe I'll have most of this digested by then



Thank you sir! I'm going to have more printed for sure. I'm glad you like it. Have a great night. Barry


----------



## Schwinn lover

I as well received my book yesterday evening about 6 PM
 And boy ol boy it is Absolutety  fabulous book & what great colors & pictures !  Outstanding job Barry !!!  
Roger


----------



## barneyguey

Schwinn lover said:


> I as well received my book yesterday evening about 6 PM
> And boy ol boy it is Absolutety  fabulous book & what great colors & pictures !  Outstanding job Barry !!!
> Roger



Thank you Roger! My pleasure. I'm glad you like it. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

I just want to thank everyone that bought a book. I really appreciate all your support. All your feedback has been overwhelming and greatly appreciated. The book was a labor of love and I'm glad I've been able to share all the information I found. I'll try to make Volume II even better. Thank you everyone! Barry

As of today I've shipped 86 books, have one packed to ship, sold seven locally, have three left of the five I kept for myself (sold 2 of them to Cabe members), and the last three are for friends and family. All of that comes to a grand total of 100 books. 

I'll have the next books in about a week and a half.


----------



## axsepul

Hello.  Any books left?


----------



## Goldenrod

I'm in for one if I am not on the list.  It is your legacy.


----------



## axsepul

barnyguey said:


> I just want to thank everyone that bought a book. I really appreciate all your support. All your feedback has been overwhelming and greatly appreciated. The book was a labor of love and I'm glad I've been able to share all the information I found. I'll try to make Volume II even better. Thank you everyone! Barry
> 
> As of today I've shipped 86 books, have one packed to ship, sold seven locally, have three left of the five I kept for myself (sold 2 of them to Cabe members), and the last three are for friends and family. All of that comes to a grand total of 100 books.
> 
> I'll have the next books in about a week and a half.



You have more?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

